# Who have stock (EZ DRIPPER)



## VapeSnow (22/12/16)

Who have stock or getting stock off the EZ DRIPPER. 

I know it is bad timing but please let me know.


----------



## Daniel Alves (22/12/16)

Check @vapecartel or @atomixvapes

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (22/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Check @vapecartel or @atomixvapes
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



Vapecartel is sold out but ill give atomix a bash thx


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/ez-dripper


----------

